# Make sure to report problems on SAFERCAR.GOV



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

Some of us are having some serious issues with these Cruzes (lemons). Make sure to post all of your problems on Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) . If enough of us do this MAYBE we can get reimbursed by Chevy for giving us such crappy parts that don't have a warranty.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

How many years/miles did you put on your Cruze before you discovered that you had a lemon?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> How many years/miles did you put on your Cruze before you discovered that you had a lemon?


Probably three years and had one tiny issue. 

Ours has been fantastic, and I know of *countless* others which have been the same.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ranscapture said:


> Some of us are having some serious issues with these Cruzes (lemons). Make sure to post all of your problems on Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) . If enough of us do this MAYBE we can get reimbursed by Chevy for giving us such crappy parts that don't have a warranty.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


 There are Federal Lemon Laws that differ from State to State assuming you live in the U.S.A., and at some point your warranty runs its course and the Lemon Laws are no longer in effect. Virtually every part on my CRUZE is fully covered for 7 years/ 70K as I purchased additional protection and have an outstanding Dealership to service my CRUZE until 2021. While there is little doubt that many of the parts used in the CRUZE are provided by the lowest cost supplier, what "serious issues" are you speaking about that weren't covered under warranty. Do you know for the privilege to drive a fully covered new CRUZE it cost me $11,000 for the first year and $4000 in year two that I will never see in resale. Did you buy used, if so you saved tons of money upfront but are expected to pay for repairs. If you bought new you could have protected yourself against mechanical breakdowns with supplemental coverage for a nominal charge. In the 70s & 80s many new Cars came with a 12 or 24 month/12,000 or 24,000 mile new car warranty. I have no complaints although I do agree some of the parts are questionable. Good luck to ya!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Virtually every part on my CRUZE is fully covered for 7 years/ 70K as I purchased additional protection and have an outstanding Dealership to service my CRUZE until 2021.


However if you actually drive your car what the average american does(15,000 a year) that warranty will run out in less than 5 years anyway. I've had my cruze 4 years, I'm currently sitting at 94,000 miles. The only out of pocket expense that was not general maintenance(oil, tires, battery) I had was a leaking transmission cooler line, at $225. 

Much smarter to just pay for your repairs and save that extended warranty money, remember this is a new car we are talking about and you have 3year/36K B2B and a 5year/100K powertrain that should show your cars reliability well before you have any out of pocket costs. This allows you to trade before you ever have to pay for repairs if you question the reliability.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Ranscapture said:


> Some of us are having some serious issues with these Cruzes (lemons). Make sure to post all of your problems on Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) . If enough of us do this MAYBE we can get reimbursed by Chevy for giving us such crappy parts that don't have a warranty.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andrew


Andrew,

Maybe you should mention these serious issues that you want people to report... What issues are you having with your car and how many miles, what model, options and such do you have?

Seems kinda like you are trolling here... But maybe I'm wrong...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> However if you actually drive your car what the average american does(15,000 a year) that warranty will run out in less than 5 years anyway. I've had my cruze 4 years, I'm currently sitting at 94,000 miles. The only out of pocket expense that was not general maintenance(oil, tires, battery) I had was a leaking transmission cooler line, at $225.
> 
> Much smarter to just pay for your repairs and save that extended warranty money, remember this is a new car we are talking about and you have 3year/36K B2B and a 5year/100K powertrain that should show your cars reliability well before you have any out of pocket costs. This allows you to trade before you ever have to pay for repairs if you question the reliability.


 You know the neat thing about you and no this is not a personal attack, I disagree with almost everything you say. I use one tank a month, drive about 4000 miles a year, and bought a Major Guard GMPP for $1100 and feel a lot better about my future driving the CRUZE than you'll ever know. Remember I'm the guy who was hit by the 18 Wheeler and drive as little as possible these days.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You know the neat thing about you and no this is not a personal attack, I disagree with almost everything you say. I use one tank a month, drive about 4000 miles a year, and bought a Major Guard GMPP for $1100 and feel a lot better about my future driving the CRUZE than you'll ever know.


So you disagree with me that the extended warranty is a ripoff for most users even with the facts I presented? I guess if you can see the value in having a car payment with so little need for a car there will be no way for me to explain to you the lack of value in that warranty. 

BTW wouldn't a lease make more sense for your driving needs? Cruze can be had for $170 nothing down on a 3 year lease. Friend pays $68 for his cruze lease, but he threw a few thousand down. Best part? No extended warranty needed and you get a new car every 3 years.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> So you disagree with me that the extended warranty is a ripoff for most users even with the facts I presented? I guess if you can see the value in having a car payment with so little need for a car there will be no way for me to explain to you the lack of value in that warranty.
> 
> BTW wouldn't a lease make more sense for your driving needs? Cruze can be had for $170 nothing down on a 3 year lease. Friend pays $68 for his cruze lease, but he threw a few thousand down. Best part? No extended warranty needed and you get a new car every 3 years.


Sometimes I wish I'd leased mine. I drive right around 12k a year. 

But then with a 3 or 4 year lease, I'd still have been stuck waiting for the next car I really want to spend money on to come out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Sometimes I wish I'd leased mine. I drive right around 12k a year.
> 
> But then with a 3 or 4 year lease, I'd still have been stuck waiting for the next car I really want to spend money on to come out.


You can get a 2 year lease as well. My brother gets a new GMC sierra on lease every couple years. If the mileage worked for me I would be leasing, since I'm going to buy another newer model car every 5 years anyway. 

BTW The lease buyback price quite often is thousands less than bluebook at that point, you can buy it then sell/trade for even more profit.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I looked into leasing and they dealer said I couldn't go over 10k miles per year....I said seeya I usually do 20k per year lmao


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> So you disagree with me that the extended warranty is a ripoff for most users even with the facts I presented? I guess if you can see the value in having a car payment with so little need for a car there will be no way for me to explain to you the lack of value in that warranty.
> 
> BTW wouldn't a lease make more sense for your driving needs? Cruze can be had for $170 nothing down on a 3 year lease. Friend pays $68 for his cruze lease, but he threw a few thousand down. Best part? No extended warranty needed and you get a new car every 3 years.


 Well first there is no such thing as an extended warranty. These service contracts cost pennies a day. I've put thousands on similar contracts, bought a very used Hyundai Excell which came with one and found a dealer who would fix anything, even items before they broke but thats another story. My Turbo Dodge Plymouth Mitsubishi Colt needed thousands in repairs as well, used the service contract. I drive about 6000 miles a year these days, I said 4K, however leasing a car is a commitment too. *Full *Sales Tax needs to be paid and most leases require an upfront payment & there are mileage restrictions as mentioned above, read the fine print. Other leases collect money on the back end, again read the terms of a lease. You don't "get" a new car every few years just out of the kindness of the Auto manufacturer basically for free? In answer to your question I absolutely believe in repair contracts. From 36,000 miles to 70,114 I am fully covered if and when my CRUZE breaks

*2016 CHEVROLET Impala LT Preferred Equipment Group*






*Lease*

*Chevrolet National Lease Offers *

Ultra Low-Mileage Lease for Qualified Lessees *
$269/month **for 39 months.**$3,600 due at signing* (after all offers).

*$3,099 due* at signing for Current Lessees of GM vehicles (after all offers). 

Tax, title, license, dealer fees and optional equipment extra. $0 security deposit due at signing. 
Mileage charge of $0.25/mile over 32,500 miles.
Read Full Offer DetailsRequest A QuoteModel OverviewView Inventory​


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I opted for the extended warranty because it was only 11 dollars more per month....sure it adds tons of interest but whatever...I'm a lifer....I will keep this car until it's worth 1000$....so I'm sure I'll need that extended warranty at some pint lmao


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> You don't "get" a new car every few years just out of the kindness of the Auto manufacturer.


Actually that's exactly how it works. Your lease is up, you turn in the car and can choose from any model you want to lease the next time. The savings over a payment gives you any fees and downpayments you need. Mileage limits vary but you can get up to 15,000 miles a year with GM. 



Eddy Cruze said:


> In answer to your question I absolutely believe in supplemental coverage. From 36,000 miles to 70,114 I am fully covered if and when my CRUZE breaks


1. Again my point was for most people this coverage doesn't actually offer what it claims. 7 years? NOPE since the average person would use that warranty up in 4.5 years. That $1100 coverage plan would only get the average person 2 YEARS extended coverage on a car that is only 2.5 years old!!! 

2. That's not even considering your buying a service plan on parts that may already covered by the powertrain warranty. You can read what's covered on this page: Warranty Coverage: Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Vans | Chevrolet

3. That coverage plan typically comes with $100 deductible when you use it, which can still end up costing thousands if you keep a lemon and use the coverage. 

The best plan? Save the money and pay off the car sooner so if you think you might have a lemon you can trade before you have any major repairs. BTW In 25 years and dozens of cars I've never had a car repair over $400, once I have a repair like that is when I get a new car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Given the lease prices I've seen reported here, I'll certainly be looking and comparing. Based on some numbers I've seen reported here, I'd have to keep my car for over 10 years and have no major repairs before I break even on a buy. I have no idea how "they" make money on it. Maybe they figure to burn me on the mileage. (nope!) Or perhaps a low-mileage car that's a few years old sells really well. 

As for the maintenance plan, talk to Robbie. He's a guy who can easily turn his own wrench, has friends at the dealer he hangs out at, and he buys them.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Given the lease prices I've seen reported here, I'll certainly be looking and comparing. Based on some numbers I've seen reported here, I'd have to keep my car for over 10 years and have no major repairs before I break even on a buy. I have no idea how "they" make money on it. Maybe they figure to burn me on the mileage. (nope!) Or perhaps a low-mileage car that's a few years old sells really well.
> 
> As for the maintenance plan, talk to Robbie. He's a guy who can easily turn his own wrench, has friends at the dealer he hangs out at, and he buys them.


Here is good info on leasing a G.M. Car, of course you need to qualify with G.M. Financial. Getting into a $0 down Car is a good deal, however its similar to buying a home vs renting a house as you build no equity in the lease, and if you visit the Chevrolet site you can clearly see how just stepping into most leased G.M. cars require about $4000 in drive off costs plus full Sales tax. The Impala I posted as a sample lease probably will cost $3500 in Tax and $3500 for the drive off fee. Add these to the monthly payments, and at the end of the lease term that is money you will never see again, except in States that will credit you for the previous sales tax paid and is not applicable for all leases. (Arkansas, Illinois, Maryland, Oklahoma, Texas and Virginia charge sales tax on the entire price.)

https://www.gmfinancial.com/Images/eol/GM-2015-EndLease-0615.pdf
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In 42 out of the 50 states, when you trade in a car to purchase a new one, you will get some sort of sales tax credit on the value of your trade. The amount of tax you pay depends on what you are buying, what your trade is worth and your state's sales tax policies. The dealer will calculate and collect the sales tax, but it does not hurt to check the dealer's numbers.



*Tax on Net Cost*


Across most of the country, the sales tax you pay on a car purchase at the dealership will be the sales tax rate times the difference between the purchase price and trade-in allowance. The new car cost and trade value will come off the sales contract for the car deal. For example, if you are buying a new car for $25,000 and the dealer is giving you $10,000 for your trade, you will pay sales tax on the $15,000 difference. If sales tax in your state is 8 percent, the tax would be $1,200. Without the trade value sales tax on the purchase increases to $2,000


----------

